# 2010 Routan Upgrade to RER navigation radio, but NAV not working..



## lilirishmomma (Jun 9, 2015)

We recently purchased a 2010 Routan, and the LCD screen on the RBZ radio was cracked, so the dealer had to order a new radio to replace it. They were unable to find the exact radio, and replaced it with the RER. Everything works fine except for the navigation, which shows us as being in Alabama (we’re in Texas). From what I’ve been able to find it looks as though we might need a GPS antenna, or if we have one, it was not connected. Is there a way to find out if we have the GPS antenna? I’d like to take advantage of this free upgrade to navigation radio, if possible.

We bought the car from a Kia dealership, and I don’t think they quite understand what they are doing with the Routan. When I select the GPS information from the Main Menu it shows “Satellites 0,” so I’m assuming it’s an antenna issue. The Sirius antenna and the GPS antenna are completely different, correct?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I did the upgrade on my 2010 as well.

I needed a few things, I had the bluetooth, so I needed a new cable for that.

As for the antenna, I got a fakra one of ebay, and mounted it underneath the little bucket above the radio. Has worked great the last few years. You don't have to pull the dash out, you can flex the plastic to get it under there.

I have a thread on here somewhere, might be in the mods.

If you had bluetooth before, the nav radio includes blutooth, so uyou need a new cable to connect it to the micrphone in the mirror, kinda of a pain to run, but not that bad. Cable is around $80 as it has a lot of other connections. I have a write up here too.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is the link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6080589-DIY-RBZ-to-RER-navigation-install


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

And for antenna, not 100% sure this is correct, but our units are mygigs, same as the chrysler cars from the era.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-G...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54207c4122

$5 plus 10 shipping.

Look on the back of your unit, the color should be the same as the plug, as all of these fakra plugs are color coded for they type of connector.


----------

